# Riot (the dog) at the vet



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

So Riot and I just got back. Annnnndddd... Hips are good!!! WOOOHOOOO!!! Vet said his left is not as good as his right, but he doesn't see anything that would affect his soundness or his ability to do anything I want him to do. So excited and relieved! Elbows..... One is great, but the vet said the right has an area of "bone proliferation." He assured me that this should not bother Riot at all and he can continue with all normal activity. However, the vet strongly recommends that I get them x-rayed again at age 2 to see if there were any changes. If not, then he should be good to go. If there is a change, we would have to look further into it. All films will be sent to OFA for "official" results, but sounds like the vet knows whats going on. He said that the elbows may come back as "reassess at age 2," depending on how hard the graders are. 

PHEW!!! Not worried too much about the elbow because the vet didn't seem too concerned. Those we will have to wait and see. Riot is passed out! Poor guy. He was sedated and is sleeping it off. He was standing next to me a second ago but kept swaying from side to side like he was drunk. So I put him on his bed and he is OUT.

Thanks for all the good thoughts  We will be back on the training tomorrow!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Woooooo hooooooo !!! Happy dancing all over for you!!!!
Did you ask him about the popping sound you had heard?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good to hear. Phew.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

great news


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Took me a minute to remember that Riot is your Golden's name and not a 'situation' at the vet's office. :doh:

So glad you got good news!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahahaha, I didn't even think of that and now it's just cracking me up!




Penny's Mom said:


> Took me a minute to remember that Riot is your Golden's name and not a 'situation' at the vet's office. :doh:
> 
> So glad you got good news!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Took me a minute to remember that Riot is your Golden's name and not a 'situation' at the vet's office. :doh:
> 
> So glad you got good news!


I too was ready for an upheaval at the vet:uhoh:

Glad you got good news too!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Took me a minute to remember that Riot is your Golden's name and not a 'situation' at the vet's office. :doh:
> 
> So glad you got good news!


I had the same thought!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Took me a minute to remember that Riot is your Golden's name and not a 'situation' at the vet's office. :doh:
> 
> So glad you got good news!


LOL!!! Yeah, probably not the best choice of titles. Sorry! Although there was almost a riot, from Riot's crazy energy. Apparently, there was an emergency surgery earlier in the day, pushing everything back 2 hours. Unfortunately, I didn't know until I got there. So Riot and I spent 2 hours waiting to be seen. Gave us TONS of time to train, which was nice. He even did some heeling around the room! Long, long day for him and me.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good news. WooHoo!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Riot got a good report from the vet!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO!!! The peace of mind is great!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I see you changed the title of the thread, LOLOLOL


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Marie that is GREAT news!!!! 

Did he give any idea where the popping noise was coming from?


----------

